# is it supposed to smell this bad??



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

I bought some miracle gro organic potters mix and put it in a 5 gallon bucket with some water in it and let it sit. I read it was best to it let sit for a few wks before introducing plants and fish. Its been maybe 2 weeks and I checked on it yesterday by hand mixing the soil and it let out a massive gag inducing smell. The smell is a cross between a baby diaper and rotting garage, is this supposed to be normal?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Well if there's no water movement the water could get stagnant which would then smell. Do you have a filter or anything on it? Think of a pond, there's no fresh water coming into it, nothing moving the water around. At least that's my thought, I could be wrong.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

i used that soil in mine. i did not presoak it. i dont know if that was a problem or not for me. i had alot of algae growth and a bad sulfur/rotten egg smell from my planted tank when the gas was released from under the sand cap. i had to burp the soil to release the gas. eventually enough plants started growing and now there is alot less gas being released and the smell is pretty much gone.


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

marktrc said:


> i used that soil in mine. i did not presoak it. i dont know if that was a problem or not for me. i had alot of algae growth and a bad sulfur/rotten egg smell from my planted tank when the gas was released from under the sand cap. i had to burp the soil to release the gas. eventually enough plants started growing and now there is alot less gas being released and the smell is pretty much gone.


i mixed it around earlier today too, hopefully it will dissipate over the next few days and then i will buy my 20 long for it. of course if it still smells bad, i will let it sit in the garage til week six til i start planting, definately do not want that in the bedroom sinkin up the place


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

the smell is just the gas released from the organic matter breaking down. when u have your tank set up you will have to manually poke into the soil with choosticks ornsomethibg to release these gas pockets. if you dont you will get a big bubble releasing on its own which can be lethal to the fish as well as make a big mess. you can also out trumpet snails in the tank which burrownin the soil and release the gas for you. I suggest the snails.


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes. That smell is why you are soaking your dirt first


----------

